# New wheels



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice wing, and I like the wheels!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks nice so far! Now just need some window tint!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's my next step. Trying to decide on how dark I want to go and whether or not I want black or green tint.

When warm weather comes, I'll be putting some plasticdip on all the chrome and bowties. Wife said she would buy me the vg shark fin for my birthday in a few months. Going to have a couple decals made up of my avatar and put them on the small windows. But otherwise, that's about it for appearance.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice looking Cruze. The wheels look pretty good in 17's. Just enough tire to fill the gap but not to look like your riding on life savers.
I'm not a fan of the cleaner you used on the wheels though, it makes it look spotty. 

Once you get tint on and plasti dip it'll be complete. 20% if city not too strict but at least make sure they all match. I'm picturing green tint as looking tacky.

Don't forget the green side markers.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Mick said:


> Nice looking Cruze. The wheels look pretty good in 17's. Just enough tire to fill the gap but not to look like your riding on life savers.
> I'm not a fan of the cleaner you used on the wheels though, it makes it look spotty.
> 
> Once you get tint on and plasti dip it'll be complete. 20% if city not too strict but at least make sure they all match. I'm picturing green tint as looking tacky.
> ...


To cold outside to do any type of detailing. Those spots are just water spots. Was looking at some green tint online this afternoon and will probably end up going with black instead. 30% more than likely. Don't want it to dark or I wont be able to see at night time when backing up.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

marden64 said:


> That's my next step. Trying to decide on how dark I want to go and whether or not I want black or green tint.
> 
> When warm weather comes, I'll be putting some plasticdip on all the chrome and bowties. Wife said she would buy me the vg shark fin for my birthday in a few months. Going to have a couple decals made up of my avatar and put them on the small windows. But otherwise, that's about it for appearance.


Personally I think 5% rear 20% front is a great shade because that's what I have and the contrast allows police to see that you understand the rules, also it is easy to see out at night, especially the front windows.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm thinking I'll just go with 35% all round. Had a Golf that was 5% and couldn't see out the windows at night. Good going old age making the eyes bad


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Could you tell me more about your wheels?
where did you get them?
What brand?
Price?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not bad at all for that much tire. Also don't be afraid to go with a bigger rim because of harsh roads, as long as you don't go larger than 18" you will still have plenty of tire wall to still have a comfy ride.

Also I moved your thread since it is about wheels specifically.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought them at a local shop. They are a DAI Target 16" winterized wheel. Got them for $100can each.

Went with the 16" because of my budget. Can reuse the stock tire. These ones have a 2 year warranty on them. I only put about 15k km on the car per year so the tires should last me. At that time when I need to replace the tires, guessing about 2 years, I'll look into the 18" and use winters on these 16" or the stock 16".


----------

